# Stock kernel?



## beatlesfan01 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey everyone. I've been searching all over the place for the stock kernel, I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know where I can grab it? It's the 8GB model if that matters. Thanks!


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

Download the Factory Images from Google, the boot image has this kernel. See the sticky on how to flash it using fastboot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## beatlesfan01 (Jan 5, 2012)

Cannonball_CO said:


> Download the Factory Images from Google, the boot image has this kernel. See the sticky on how to flash it using fastboot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Thanks. I was kind of hoping for a flashable zip on the account that I'm lazy lol. I've been messing with overclocking the heck out of it, and want to be able to flash stock kernel back in the event that it freaks out and I'm not by the computer.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

beatlesfan01 said:


> [...] want to be able to flash stock kernel back in the event that it freaks out and I'm not by the computer.


Glad to help, and I'm glad you wrote this because I should do the same! Great advice!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## beatlesfan01 (Jan 5, 2012)

Cannonball_CO said:


> Glad to help, and I'm glad you wrote this because I should do the same! Great advice!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


I can't find the stock kernel in the factory images anywhere. I'm sure I'm just not looking in the right place. Admittedly, I'm not a pro at any of this. For the past 3 years I've been mostly flashing things/rooting phones. If someone could post a flashable zip of the stock kernel, I'm sure it would benefit the entire community. Thanks!


----------



## networkproblems (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm running Liquid beta 1, and I just tried to nandroid andvanced restore boot.img only (kernel) from my backup of the factory ROM (after a fresh backup of current state). On reboot, it stayed indefinitely at the nexus logo. I had to force power off and then boot back into bootloader. My CWM was now dead when trying to boot recovery from bootloader (Google screen forever). So, I forced off again, bootloader, flashed CWM, and restored my recently created backup. Everything's working again in Liquid.

Conclusion:
It looks to me like the stock kernel killed my CWM and forced Liquid to boot loop. I'm not messing with stock kernel anymore. No point when Trinity gets awesome battery life and performs very well even at stock speeds.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

It's not a zip in the factory download, but if you look at another kernel zip I suspect you could create an equivalent zip from its boot.img. I would be able to try this anytime soon, sorry.

The factory image has to be installed using fastboot at the bootloader, it can't (AFAIK) be installed from CWM.

...OK back. First, unpack nakasi-jro03d-factory-e102ba72.tgz:
% tar zxvf nakasi-jro03d-factory-e102ba72.tgz
It will unpack to a subdirectory, nakasi-jro03d
% cd nakasi-jro03d
Here you will find image-nakasi-jro03d.zip; unzip this
% mkdir temp
% cd temp
% unzip ../image-nakasi-jro03d.zip
four images will result: boot.img, recovery.img, system.img, userdata.img. As these are, you'd need fastboot to flash them. I suspect, however, that if you unzip a custom kernel, replace the boot.img in that kernel with this one, and re-zip, you'd end up with a stock kernel image that you could install with CWM or other recovery.

I will see if I can do this sooner or later.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

